# port scanner



## Gast (2. Feb 2007)

wie programmiert man einen portscanner in Java?


----------



## FatFire (2. Feb 2007)

Zum Beispiel so.


----------



## Gast (2. Feb 2007)

cool danke


----------



## Gast (2. Feb 2007)

aber bei mir reicht der Arbeitsspeicher nicht aus
sind irgendwie zu viele Threads.


----------



## Gast (2. Feb 2007)

was kann man da machen?


----------



## DocRandom (3. Feb 2007)

..jo 20.000 Threads sind schon viel *fg*
Nö, mach in der for-Schleife evtl. folgendes
	
	
	
	





```
if ((i % 100) == 0)
   Thread.sleep(2000);
```
damit sollten dann schon wieder ein paar Threads weniger sein.

mfg
DocRandom


----------



## Gast (3. Feb 2007)

hmm und wie bekommt man raus ob auf dem port nen ftp server läuft?  bzw ein mail server?


----------

